# Primitive Decorative Painting Technique...



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I have an 1825 Colonial style house that I'm decorating in an elegant country style. 

I have a couple of wooden pieces that have seen better days and I'd like to paint them with a technique I've seen on TV a time or two. 

The technique involves painting the furniture, sanding it in places that would take the most wear, then rubbing the entire piece with wood stain. My problem is that I don't remember what kind of paint to use to paint the items.

Does anyone here know how to do this painting technique? I've googled everything I can think of and I can't find it...

Thanks,

 RedTartan


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

Is this what you're looking for?

http://home.howstuffworks.com/guide-to-decorating-wooden-furniture-ga1.htm


----------

